# Not eating after worming



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes. I think just because it's really icky tasting, even grass doesn't taste good to them. Usually we don't let our horses eat because if they take a bite of something they will try to spit it back out, and they can sometimes get some dewormer out too. As long as he was eating later I'm sure that he's fine.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> Yes. I think just because it's really icky tasting, even grass doesn't taste good to them. Usually we don't let our horses eat because if they take a bite of something they will try to spit it back out, and they can sometimes get some dewormer out too. As long as he was eating later I'm sure that he's fine.


Yeah, he was starting to munch on his hay when I left but, he was just kind of picking at it. 

Is it preferred that a horse be wormed before or after eating there grain because I also gave it to him after he ate his grain.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a horse that would refuse to eat for a little while after deworming. 

I normally give them their dewormer and then an apple or carrot after I'm sure they swallowed it, but I used to have a Paint that would refuse to eat anything, even treats, for a little while after the dewormer. I think he was thinking "yuck, even my treats taste like dewormer, yuck!"

So your horse is probably the same way. I don't think they would suddenly get sick within seconds. I think it is more that the taste discourages them from eating until it wears off a bit. :lol:


----------



## Toblerone (Mar 7, 2011)

it is usually best to worm after eating. he probably wasnt all that interested in his hay net simply because of the taste. try to worm more often. it is best to work every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I had a horse that would refuse to eat for a little while after deworming.
> 
> I normally give them their dewormer and then an apple or carrot after I'm sure they swallowed it, but I used to have a Paint that would refuse to eat anything, even treats, for a little while after the dewormer. I think he was thinking "yuck, even my treats taste like dewormer, yuck!"
> 
> So your horse is probably the same way. I don't think they would suddenly get sick within seconds. I think it is more that the taste discourages them from eating until it wears off a bit. :lol:


He spit a little bit out when the tube was in his mouth but, I am almost 100% sure he swallowed it. I knew I should have bought the flavored wormer. 



Toblerone said:


> it is usually best to worm after eating. he probably wasnt all that interested in his hay net simply because of the taste. try to worm more often. it is best to work every 6-8 weeks.


Is every 6-8 weeks the required worming distance. Did I write that right?. Probably not. I mean I wouldn't over dose him or anything right?. 

I gave him the full tube today. It was 1250pnds and my vet told me that when I give him the wormer to give him the full tube.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

according to my vet there are new deworming protocols and most horses should only be dewormed twice a year, but no more then every 10 weeks, here is the article posted on their website Deworming Updates


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thanks... im on my phone right now so it wont let me read it but when im on my computer ill take a look at it... thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

